# New Guy



## vice87 (Oct 24, 2014)

whats up all.

I've been creepin' around reading and learning a ton for a while but figured I'd introduce before randomly posting shit.

not new to riding, not an advanced or expert by any means, but there's been a few seasons here and there in recent years that I've missed. so it'll be fun getting back my snow legs. grew up riding the Sierras around Tahoe when they used to have snow. moved around the country these last few years, missed seasons, and finally settled in Oregon ready to jump back in. I'm on the east side of the state so places are limited but there's a few hills over here and in WA (White Pass, Bluewood, Anthony Lakes) that I'm gonna weekend warrior as much as I can. I'm getting my girl started this season also, hoping to spread the stoke and create an monster shred partner.

anyway, i'll be mostly reading and learning, leaving it to the experts. gonna be a great season. see you out there.


----------



## TimelessDescent (Oct 26, 2014)

Make sure not to leave too much to the experts. A true expert still considers himself a student and should have plenty of things to learn from a person like yourself. Dont be shy with your comments, they are welcome here. Enjoy the season!


----------

